# Large lump after shots:(



## Purple-peep

I was so upset to find a large lump on Effie's shoulder.  The vet split up her shots and so she was given a 3 year rabies first, on a Thursday. She was fine after. 

The following Tuesday, she went in for Bordetella and Lepto. I was told that she was given one shot in the shoulder and one in the rump.

She was sleepy after but back to her self the next day. On Thursday, I noticed a pretty good size lump where she was given the shot on her shoulder. 

It's gone way down, thank goodness. I'm wondering if this is normal or could this mean that she had a reaction to the shot? She has to go back in for another Lepto in three weeks, so now I'm nervous.:faint:

Are lumps common after shots?

TIA


----------



## michellerobison

Mine have had that happen too,ask the vet,I think you can wait up to 6 weeks for a booster...


----------



## silverhaven

Why would you need a another one? I don't understand. Isn't the booster at a year just one shot? I am avoiding any more shots for my dogs. Lola got titered and was proven to be covered at a year so the vet says she doesn't need any. She did get a big bump when she was a puppy from the shots. It was there for months.


----------



## edelweiss

A lump can be normal---just takes time to absorb---not really an issue. 
What is an issue to me is why is she going back for another Lepto---Lepto is only one jab per year. Did you mean she will get some other innoculation?
Also, I would space the rabies & the other shots further apart if I were you.
My vet wanted to give them together & I insisted on coming back. If there is a reaction in a combo then there is no way to tell what they are allergic to if they are given together or even in close proximity. 
With a big dog I would not worry about this so much, but w/a 5 pounder it can be a huge issue. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Though it's not at all uncommon , ...Over the years non of my pooches got lumps after shots but for my Missy. It happened one time and it turned out to be what was called a sterile abcess. It was obvious it was more then just a 'lump' from slow absorbtion or mild reaction. She had a compromised immune system and maybe why she got this, I really don't know. I do know THIS type thing is NOT common.

I do question why another lepto shot upcoming? 

We have 3 year rabies requirement here and our vet even extends the other vaccines to abt 3 years.... though if titers show protection then they are extended further.


----------



## Bailey&Me

I believe the lump appearing after shots is not uncommon - you should just keep an eye on it and call your vet if it seems to get worse. 

Regarding the Lepto vaccine - from what I understand, the FIRST time a puppy gets the Lepto shot, it has to be boosted after a few weeks. After that it's good for a year. At least that is what my vet did for Bailey. 

Regarding vaccines in general - Bailey did the whole puppy series and then he had his one year boosters. I live in an area where Lyme and Lepto are prevalent so I did get those vaccines but I don't plan on doing them again. He had a reaction to the Bordatella last time so he doesn't get that one anymore at all. 

Did you say the lump is where the rabies shot was given? If so, I think having a lump develop there is a pretty common reaction and I wouldn't worry too much!!! It should go away soon!

By the way, your Effie is ADORABLE - give her a huge hug from me!!


----------



## lynda

I don't think that is unusual. It has happened on my dogs too.


----------



## jodublin

this happened my dog obi also ,took 2 weeks for the lump to go down.


----------



## shellbeme

Rocky gets the bump after his shots. They go away after a week or two.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Hunter gets the lump so he now starts antibiotics 2 days prior to his shots and the morning of his shot gets an anti-inflamatory. His lumps were combines wih him being lethargic for a day or two though.


----------



## LJSquishy

A lot of our little ones find a lump after vaccines are given. London even had one show up almost 2 weeks later. Just keep a close eye on it and make sure it decreases in size, which I'm sure it will. It might take a week or two for it to disappear.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Tia -- this happened to Secret this year with her Rabies. Like with Effie, Secret's lump didn't show up until a few days AFTER the Rabies shot. It was about the size of a quarter (which, imho, is huge for a 3.8 lb fluff). It also got a little bigger before it got smaller. It took almost 4 weeks to finally go away. I did call my vet's office and they marked Secret's chart that she had a slight reaction to the vaccination.

It really didn't seem to bother Secret nearly as much as it did me. She also had the Rabies vaccination in her shoulder.


----------



## jmm

The first time a dog of any age received a lepto vaccine they must be boostered 2-3 weeks later and then every year.


----------



## edelweiss

I assumed this was the l yr. shot? Is it not?


----------



## silverhaven

jmm said:


> The first time a dog of any age received a lepto vaccine they must be boostered 2-3 weeks later and then every year.


Effie is over a year so that is why we were questioning multiple shots for lepto. I see you say any age, I would be surprised if these were first shots though as the dog was brought in from overseas I don't think they could get in without first shots.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Was the lump on the shoulder that received the rabies vaccine? If so, find out what brand vaccine they used. Fort Dodge was known to cause lumps and actual bald patches at the injection site for their rabies vaccine. Fort Dodge has been acquired by another company and can't remember which one right now. But I think your vet should know if it was formerly the Fort Dodge brand.

Also, I would be sure to spread the vaccines out further apart...by a minimum of 3 weeks. Did you pre-med with Children's Benadryl? I have no idea if that will help this from happening again but I always pre-med mine and so far none of them have developed a lump after the rabies shot. Zoe did at 1 yr...and a bald spot. But we switched brands and have pre-medicated with Children's Benadryl and haven't had a lump develop since.

Keep an eye on the lump and make sure it doesn't develop a thickening of the skin...which could cause a bald patch. I would also keep checking the site for any lumps that may develop later after this lump goes away. I'm really hoping more research is done before Callie is due for her 3 yr. booster that will lengthen the time between rabies boosters even further apart then 3 yrs.


----------



## jmm

Lepto is not required for entry into the US. Unless it was routinely done in the country your dog came from (and your dog was old enough to have had a series of 2), then your adult dog still needs an initial series of 2 lepto vaccines given 2-3 weeks apart. Lepto is an optional vaccine in most places in the world. It should be given to animals who are at high risk of catching it.


----------



## jmm

Lepto still needs to be boostered every year after the initial series. It does not last longer than that.


----------



## educ8m

Gracie got a lump at the injection site after her rabies vaccine. It took about a month for it to go away.


----------



## fleurdelys

educ8m said:


> Gracie got a lump at the injection site after her rabies vaccine. It took about a month for it to go away.


Same with Lena


----------



## Purple-peep

Thank you all for your help!

Effie was fine after the rabies so I'm thinking it was the Lepto that gave her the lump. It's gone way down.

I just checked out my files on both Effie and Libby and this is the first Lepto for Effie. It wasn't on her Korean records or ours, so she got into this country without it.:w00t: We did take her to the vet, right after she came. She had great records so our vet boosted what she needed and we wormed her to be on the safe side.

Libby has never had a Lepto. She goes in this week for her exam and shots.

Two years ago, when we got Lib, Lepto wasn't even on the schedule chart. Is Lepto something new or is it a optional thing? I noticed that Lyme is also a newer one for me too? That was never on our schedule. Gosh these poors dogs don't get a break!

For some reason I thought that one vac went up the nose but now it's given in shot form? I can't keep up!:smilie_tischkante:

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## silverhaven

Purple-peep said:


> Thank you all for your help!
> 
> Effie was fine after the rabies so I'm thinking it was the Lepto that gave her the lump. It's gone way down.
> 
> I just checked out my files on both Effie and Libby and this is the first Lepto for Effie. It wasn't on her Korean records or ours, so she got into this country without it.:w00t: We did take her to the vet, right after she came. She had great records so our vet boosted what she needed and we wormed her to be on the safe side.
> 
> Libby has never had a Lepto. She goes in this week for her exam and shots.
> 
> Two years ago, when we got Lib, Lepto wasn't even on the schedule chart. Is Lepto something new or is it a optional thing? I noticed that Lyme is also a newer one for me too? That was never on our schedule. Gosh these poors dogs don't get a break!
> 
> For some reason I thought that one vac went up the nose but now it's given in shot form? I can't keep up!:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


Ahh that makes more sense  No Lepto isn't a core vaccine. I don't know the likelyhood in your area of this, but apparently these none core vaccines are more likely to give an adverse reaction. See this article/video. Dr Schultz says to not repeat a none core vaccine if there is a reaction. But that is between you and your vet. 
Facts About the Rabies Vaccine


----------



## edelweiss

Lepto is prevalent in areas where fox & rodents hang out---even if they run through water & the pup drinks it he/she can contract lepto. I always have to give it here in Greece due to the 4 legged rats! :HistericalSmiley: 
There are 2 lepto varieties & the newer one (I believe it is something like lepto4---has less side effects---hardly any apparently, but we don't get that one here so I have to go w/the old one. Lepto is on the rise in the US from what I have read. Some dogs have even died from an outbreak.
Pneumodog (kennel cough) is given now in a l yr. shot, but it isn't for sure that that shot lasts a full yr. Some people choose not to give it because they are not as exposed and it is easily treatable if it is contacted. 
Only rabies and micro chip & health certificate (in EU it is a health passport) is necessary to travel to the US internationally w/dog. Presently tapeworm meds& tick meds. validated by a vet--are necessary for the UK but that will change somewhat in Jan. 2011---along w/the rabies regulations. There may be some regulations coming from other countries that I am not aware of so check before bringing a dog into the US.
Lyme inoculation is not required---but if you live in an area (check lyme map) where it is prevalent then it is offered. I would probably go w/it IF I lived in the Northeast!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Purple-peep said:


> Thank you all for your help!
> 
> Effie was fine after the rabies so I'm thinking it was the Lepto that gave her the lump. It's gone way down.
> 
> I just checked out my files on both Effie and Libby and this is the first Lepto for Effie. It wasn't on her Korean records or ours, so she got into this country without it.:w00t: We did take her to the vet, right after she came. She had great records so our vet boosted what she needed and we wormed her to be on the safe side.
> 
> Libby has never had a Lepto. She goes in this week for her exam and shots.
> 
> Two years ago, when we got Lib, Lepto wasn't even on the schedule chart. Is Lepto something new or is it a optional thing? I noticed that Lyme is also a newer one for me too? That was never on our schedule. Gosh these poors dogs don't get a break!
> 
> For some reason I thought that one vac went up the nose but now it's given in shot form? I can't keep up!:smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


If both the Lepto and Rabies vaccine were given in the same shoulder, and only a few days apart, it really could...and most likely is from the rabies. That's another reason why it's so important to separate all vaccines by a minimum of 3 weeks. Especially in the really tiny ones. Only give Lepto if it is prevalent in your area. And make sure it's the new 4-way, pre-med with Children's Benadryl, and make the appt early in the morning and then hang around at the vets office for an hour in case of any reaction.

I really urge you to look at Dr. Jean Dodd's vaccination protocol because of how tiny your two are.

DODDS-RESUME


----------



## edelweiss

edelweiss said:


> Lepto is prevalent in areas where fox & rodents hang out---even if they run through water & the pup drinks it he/she can contract lepto. I always have to give it here in Greece due to the 4 legged rats! :HistericalSmiley:
> There are 2 lepto varieties & the newer one (I believe it is something like lepto4---has less side effects---hardly any apparently, but we don't get that one here so I have to go w/the old one. Lepto is on the rise in the US from what I have read. Some dogs have even died from an outbreak.
> Pneumodog (kennel cough) is given now in a l yr. shot, but it isn't for sure that that shot lasts a full yr. Some people choose not to give it because they are not as exposed and it is easily treatable if it is contacted.
> Only rabies and micro chip & health certificate (in EU it is a health passport) is necessary to travel to the US internationally w/dog. Presently tapeworm meds& tick meds. validated by a vet--are necessary for the UK but that will change somewhat in Jan. 2011---along w/the rabies regulations. There may be some regulations coming from other countries that I am not aware of so check before bringing a dog into the US.
> Lyme inoculation is not required---but if you live in an area (check lyme map) where it is prevalent then it is offered. I would probably go w/it IF I lived in the Northeast!


Correction: I meant Jan. 2012!!!!!!


----------



## jmm

Lepto is an optional vaccine. Whether or not you give it should depend on how high the incidence is in your area and how it is being passed. For example, in our area it use to be just hunting dogs who were at risk. Now dear and raccoon are carrying it into neighborhoods, so we recommend it more frequently.


----------



## Purple-peep

Thank you for all the help and link too!

Libby goes in on Friday, so we'll find out what shots were given to Effie in the shoulder.

We have tons of skunks here in Upstate NY. Every night, they end up in our yard eating bugs.:w00t:

I'm going to talk to the vet about spacing Libby's shots out further too.

I'll keep you posted.

Thanks again:aktion033:


----------



## almitra

Purple-peep, just wanted to say how precious your two babies are!  Best of luck at the vet.


----------



## Mkindred

I have a question about lumps appearing after yearly vaccinations. My maltipoo has had this happen 2 years in a row. It takes months for it to go away. It doesn't appear immediately. It takes a couple of days. It is pretty big and then slowly decreases in size. Last year it took probably about 4 months for it to go away. I took him to the vet about it last year and she said she didn't think it was from his shots. She thought it was a fatty tumor. Well, it eventually went away so I think it was the shots. And now after his shots this year, it happened again. Is this normal? I haven't taken him back to the vet yet because I think she will say the same thing. It has decreased in size but is still there almost 3 months later.


----------



## maggieh

Please look at Dr. Dodd's vaccine protocol. Dr. Jean Dodds – Dog Vaccine Protocol « Animal Health Foundation Blog And never ever give more than one shot at a time. And if your vet isn't up to date on the most current vaccination protocols, find a new vet - they exist.

Yearly shots are not needed and are no longer recommended by the AVMA and AAHA. If your fluff has already had distemper, parvo and rabies vaccine, the recommendation by experts in toy breed dogs is to titer for distemper and parvo every three years. Rabies should be given no more often than every three years IF required by law. Most states also recognize that once a rabies vaccine has been given, even if the dog is "past due" for a vaccine, if the dog delivers a bite or is exposed to rabies, the previous vaccine conveys immunity and administering of an additional booster is all that is needed, not quarantine or worse. 

My girls are 12 and 13 now. They have had positive titers for distemper and parvo for six years. Mine also have a waiver for rabies because they both have underlying health conditions; one of my girls' was overvaccinated and my vet firmly believes that triggered auto-immune disease.


----------

